# Door edge hit wall :(



## releaseyourself (Mar 22, 2007)

Just need some advice on touching up some chips on my door edge. 

They cant be seen from outside only when the door is open but i have bought a genuine Audi touch up kit although i know using the included brush will make it worse. 

Any tips or items to purchase to repair this would be good thanks.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

a small paintbrush from hobbycraft or similar.

Mix the colour and the lacquer in equal ratio and apply


----------



## releaseyourself (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks. 

It is metallic white, so no coat of white then lacquer after?

Mix both equal and apply them mixed?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

For small chips use a sharp pencil to set a little blop of paint into it.


----------



## releaseyourself (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Have a look at this mate.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=251392

Maybe a better way of doing it with better results than touching it up. :thumb:


----------



## releaseyourself (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks dude!


----------



## CD Cornwall (Aug 12, 2010)

releaseyourself said:


> Just need some advice on touching up some chips on my door edge.
> 
> They cant be seen from outside only when the door is open but i have bought a genuine Audi touch up kit although i know using the included brush will make it worse.
> 
> Any tips or items to purchase to repair this would be good thanks.


A ****tail stick works very well.

Cheers
David


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

As above, mix the paint and the lacquer and apply with 000 brush from Hobbycraft.

Or....

Change you car..... Prevention is better than cure...

Ford Door Edge Protector - YouTube





http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/car-...-edge-protector-should-make-scratches-history


----------

